# Bottles from northern Ontario dug today



## Northernontario68 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not sure if this will work But I thought I would try to post some photos from my dig sites, here it goes all from Cobalt Ontario.


----------



## Northernontario68 (Apr 25, 2011)

To the left is a Laflamme Bros. Cobalt ont. next is a Pelissier & sons from Winnipeg, Cobalt aerated water Cobalt Ont., A.David New Liskeard Ont. and a L.A Kirkland Toronto next a Northern Ontario Bottling Works Timmins and South Porcupine bottle all dug today .


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Cecil,
 Welcome to ABN.
 Are you collecting Ontario sodas?
 I quite frequently dig Ontario bottles here in Michigan.
 I am trying to get a value/location on a pottery piece from Canada. I believe it is from Ontario.
 I am also always looking for anything from the Ransom Drug Co of Ft Erie, Ontario.
 Thanks very much!
 Bill


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Apr 29, 2011)

This Mann Root Beer bottle is listed on my web site www.sodasandbeers.com and is from Galt Ontario.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 29, 2011)

> next a Northern Ontario Bottling Works Timmins and South Porcupine bottle all dug today .


 
 Hey Cecil,

 Welcome to A-BN and thanks for showing us the bottles. I'd like to see more, please. Any bottle from South Porcupine deserves it's 15 minutes of fame, Timmins too.

 Who are those guys laying down on the job? Are the cobalt bottles from Cobalt? I always wanted to ask that. [8D]


----------



## druggistnut (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks, Todd. 
 I forgot you covered Canada, too, hence the _North America_ in your title. Duh.
 Bill


----------



## Northernontario68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello Bill,, I normally only collect Northern Ontario sodas but really I am just addicted to digging.   And Yeah I have been on digs where I have dug some Michigan bottles but I will have to go through my stuff to see what .


----------



## Northernontario68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello, I believe the bottles from South Porcupine and Timmins are quite nice as a lot have some kind of mining representation of that era , they go along with my Cobalt Ontario bottles I find.  Oh and in my posted photo are also small cobalt in colour poison bottles maybe from Toronto ?? but dug as well in Cobalt. glad you enjoyed the photo.


----------



## canada (Apr 29, 2011)

Interesting sodas, are they all machine made?

 Dave


----------



## mctaggart67 (Apr 29, 2011)

The cobalt poisons look Canadian ones made by Dominion Glass in Wallaceburg, Hamilton and Montreal. It they're marked "RIGO", then they were distributed by RIchards Glass COmpany of Toronto, but still made by Dominion. Canadian poisons marked "O.C.P." were also made by Dominon and distributed by Richards. The "O.C.P." stands for Ontario College of Pharmacy, since these bottles were the first poisons approved by the College for carbolic acid.


----------



## Northernontario68 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info as I have just found another poison bottle today and is different to my others, this one is stamped RIGO on one end and Poison on the underside ,  the three sides says USAGE EXTERNE and NOT TO BE TAKEN and USE WITH CAUTION another 1 OZ Cobalt blue bottle, The ones I usually find are stamped OCP ACID CARB on the end. Any idea how old these bottles may be ?


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I was in Southern Ontario the last 4 days.I walked down to the water front in Kingston by the fort and found a lot of glass shards in the water.These forts are neat in that they all have deep motes in them. What a beautifull city,I did not know that Kingston was Canadas first capitol.The number of forts surrounding the city should have been a clue to its importance.I will be in Toronto on Thursday this week.I will see Niagra Falls for about the 8th time I believe, as I always travel by there on the way to Toronto.I love this part of Canada and highly recommend it to our forum members who can find the time to get away and see it in person


----------



## Northernontario68 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Steve I was not aware of Kingston's history either sounds like a great place to visit..


----------



## carleton (Feb 17, 2013)

If anyone has a bottle from New Liskeard for sale - please let me know. 
 Thanks!


----------

